# Peerless 16x18 shaper and jewelery rotary table is 15  inches



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Janger (Mar 11, 2022)

Nice shaper. good even excellent  condition. Please take steps to keep it from rusting. I’ve been told a lot trouble light under the tarp will help a lot. Not sure about coatings of oil etc.  People here will know. Pipe up guys.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 11, 2022)

And these are things you have, are looking to acquiring, want to sell, what are we looking at here?


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)

Janger said:


> Nice shaper. good even excellent  condition. Please take steps to keep it from rusting. I’ve been told a lot trouble light under the tarp will help a lot. Not sure about coatings of oil etc.  People here will know. Pipe up guys.


It's like new . Very very little use .came from a military base in 2008 .it's oiled etc etc .


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> And these are things you have, are looking to acquiring, want to sell, what are we looking at here?


It's sitting in Port Coquitlam .leaving Monday for Mahood falls BC to be stored in my buddies shop . Il be looking to trade it for a lathe in near future . Wanted to leave it in lower mainland but ran out of time . Previous owner selling home and moving


----------



## Janger (Mar 11, 2022)

I think @kevin.decelles  wants another shaper.  Kidding kidding


----------



## Aklavik (Mar 11, 2022)

Who doesn't want another shaper ? Especially one with real deal vise and rotary table ?   My lathe addiction sadly has overcome my common sense . A shaper in this condition is a YouTube channel in the making . I may use it to build dovetail power hammer rams and dies . Not sure yet . I was desperate to move it and not loose it . Since I got shipping solved I'm breathing a lot easier


----------

